# Word of the Day:  Malarkey



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

speech or writing designed to obscure, mislead, or impress; bunkum: The claims were just a lot of _malarkey_.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 10, 2020)

Have you ever noticed, Ruthanne, that so much of what life offers is nothing more than pure unadulterated malarkey?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Have you ever noticed, Ruthanne, that so much of what life offers is nothing more than pure unadulterated malarkey?


Yep I sure have.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2020)

A wonderful word. I love the way it rolls off the tongue.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2020)

I'll have a malarky sandwich please, with lettuce and tomato. On Rye.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 10, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I'll have a malarky sandwich please, with lettuce and tomato. On Rye.


I'd rather have a trump sandwich, invented by Canadian deli owner, Lawrence Lavender.

Two slices of white bread, full of baloney, served with a side of Russian Dressing, garnished with a tiny pickle, and all surrounded by a wall of Mexican chips.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 10, 2020)

When I first met her I told her that I never leave the toilet seat up but later on she found out that was a bunch of malarkey.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 10, 2020)

Politicians in the U.S.. including the top guy, spew malarky daily and some people believe it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

Some of my xboyfriends were just totally full of *malarkey* I realized when looking back.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2020)

A lot of stuff on facebook appears to be malarkey!


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 11, 2020)

When I was a child,,often was told you are full of  malarkey.


----------

